# Iman Cosmetics Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Oct 25, 2011)

Sheer Bronzing Powder in "Afterglow"

  	Full review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 2, 2011)

Mysterious


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 9, 2011)

Review here.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 1, 2013)

Allura Beauty said:


> Sheer Bronzing Powder in "Afterglow"
> 
> Full review here.


  	That's beautiful!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 11, 2014)

Luxury Moisturizing Lipstick in Kinky Pink & Scandalous


----------

